# Double C Acres 2016 kids.



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

7 commercial boer does due end of January! I can hardly wait to see these kids! 6 of the does are bred to a commercial dapple kalahari boer buck. These will be his first offspring so I'm excited to see what we get! The 7th doe is a new girl I got supposedly already bred for jan-feb but she's really not showing yet so I guess we'll see. 
Now that Maggie has her doeling I'm anxious for some playmates to arrive for her!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh I loooooooovvveeee your dapple! Soo exciting to see what you get, following!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! I hope they kid out for you soon so the baby has playmates! Hopefully you'll get lots of color, can't wait to see them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck and happy kidding


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! A couple will be ff. Pic 2 is Joy, a doeling born here almost 2 yrs ago to Molly, pic 3. They're both growing nice little udder already! 
Then pic 4 is Annie, who kidded her ff last year with triplets on a bitter cold night! It was so cold in the barn the kids ears were freezing before I could get them dried off, and I was right there as they were born. Those triplets spent a few days in the house and then Annie still took them back and raised them. Great first time mom!
Then pic 5 is new to me this past summer.....nice chunky girl and it will be fun to see hopefully black and white kids out of her for sure! 
At the far left of 1st pic is daughter(ff) with paint mom Charity, both polled does, so see if we get more polled kids out of them.
3rd from the left is Lucy, the new doe I'm questioning whether she was bred before she came. They said they had a boer looking buck running with her thru sept-oct so she should soon start showing evidence if she took. She's also being exposed to my Boer buck since she came here mid-nov.
The next 4-5 weeks can't pass quickly enough!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Watching!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lucy, the new doe I wasn't sure is actually bred, is confirmed pregnant! The vet was out today to dehorn my little doeling so I had him do an ultrasound just on that one doe. He said she looks to be due in about a month. I'm thinking it may be only a single though cuz' she sure isn't real big and her udder hasn't started filling yet. Will have to get updated pics soon.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's Lucy. New to me a couple months ago, bred to unknown buck. She's such a sweet personality! Wish all my girls were as easy going as she is! Her udder has just begun filling the past week or 2.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is Molly. Bred to dapple buck and due later January.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is Blossom, also bred to dapple buck for late january. Bought her from a friend this past summer so this will be her first kidding with me.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is Charity. Bred to dapple buck for late jan. Her udder never gets as big as the others but she has enough to be a great mom. She is polled so would love to have more polled kids from her! Next doe is her polled daughter.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is Charity Junior aka CJ. Polled daughter of Charity from 2 yrs ago and this is her first pregnancy. Also bred to dapple buck for late Jan. Funny how her udder is half white & half brown!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is Joy, daughter of Molly(earlier post). 2 yrs old and this is her first pregnancy as well. Also bred to dapple buck for late Jan.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice girls! Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lucy has me puzzled! I've been breeding goats over 5 yrs and they've always gotten a big firm udder before kidding. She is confirmed bred by ultrasound and vet thought due this month but her udder is really small yet. Her ligaments are not to be found so seems like she could kid at any time even though her udder says it'll be awhile yet. Can they actually lose ligaments weeks before delivering? This girl has me stumped! This is her first kidding with me.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well she either is waiting till the end of the month and is playing the vanishing then reappearing ligs game. Or she fills as/after she kids.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

She looks pretty sunken in the last pic!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> She looks pretty sunken in the last pic!


Yes she's very sunken! Her ligs are gone and tailhead all soft but no signs of labour yet. Her udder does seem to be filling a bit now so hoping she'll have enough milk by the time she kids. I think it will be a single as she's not nearly as round as my other girls.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You are going to be one busy lady the end of January. All your girls look great! Can't wait to see some dapple babies!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

new pic of Lucy again....has her udder grown at all? Tail head is just mush, still really can't find ligaments. Pooch is turning more pink and swollen. She has me nervous since I've never seen her pregnant/kidding before!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Annie is one of my favourite girls. Lovely personality, great mom of triplets as a ff last year! probable due date - jan 30. Can't wait to see what she has this year! Yes, I had to include baby Maggie in the pic too.:lol:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Then there's Blossom, another 'new to me' doe. She was actually exposed to the dapple buck a couple weeks sooner than the others so technically could go anytime. But I have a note that she seemed to be in heat sep 3-4 so would be due Jan 31. Just this morning I noticed her sides seem to have dropped and she's separating herself a bit from the others....getting closer...opcorn:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And one more for today....Molly! Her udder starts long before anyone else and it's getting really big already! She had a big single (Joy) as a ff and big, chunky twins last year. I'm excited to see what's in there this time! probable due date is jan 31.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Any updates?!?!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls all look good! Any changes in Lucy? I think she wants to give you a run for your sanity lol.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No big changes here yet. Udders are slowly growing bigger. Hopefully by middle of next week we start getting some action! I really don't know about Lucy. She'll probably wait to be the very last one to kid! Next tuesday I'm having a tooth implant done and I'm afraid they'll all wanna kid that day when I'm not feeling up to it!!:roll:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

9 days till the first recorded due date for 150 days! Next week's temps are forecast to be just slightly below freezing so that will be alright, better than this week! I'm getting so excited to see dappled kids! Hope they don't disappoint me! Sides are looking dropped on most of the girls, vulvas swelling, and seeing some messy tails from discharge.
Lucy in last pic still has small udder but it's changing a little....:thinking:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they have changed I can't wait to see what they give you


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Watching for dapples


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't wait!! SO exciting!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

waiting and watching


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> waiting and watching


Me too! Probably the soonest any will kid is later next week but it would be fun to have kids sooner! Since I didn't actually see breedings for most of them it's a bit of a guessing game. And a couple of them I never saw heat signs or anything so those could go anytime. I did find just a hint of ligaments on Lucy, although they're buried so deep it feels like there's none there! Most of the other's udders are bigger than hers so she'll probably wait to kid at the very end! If she's goes in feb, she was bred before she came here. If she goes mid-late march, she was bred by my sugarfield buck. I'd be ok with that too I guess, now that she's waited this long!:thinking:
I'm also watching my sheep.....they could be due to lamb anytime too! I have a thread with pics for them in sheep section.
I'm so anxious for babies, but I have a tooth implant surgery on tuesday so maybe they'll wait till I've recovered from that.;-)


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

waiting and watching with everyone else. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 145 for Annie!!:dancedgi: Last year she waited till either day 152 or 157! (not sure if she may have had a 5 day heat that I missed.) Would love to see her kids sooner than that!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And day 144 for Molly and Blossom!arty: I don't have kidding history for Blossom, but Molly went till day 153 last year with twins. Hope she doesn't make me wait that long again! Hoping for spots!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 140 for ff Joy and day 139 for ff CJ. Cute udders on my baby girls!;-) Both are turning 2 years old in april.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You will be swimming in babies soon


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 148! 
Molly says "why are you always gawking at us?"


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm feeling really sorry for myself over here! :lol: no babies till mid April  Will have to be content with baby Holland Lop bunnies...have 3 does due at the end of the week 

Can't wait to see your kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

CPK, I think next year I'll try to wait for later spring too! I get nervous about the cold this time of year, but having a barn cam certainly makes it easier! Not so many nighttime checks to make!
Bunnies will be fun! Good luck!
On another note, I had my first 2016 lamb born this aft! See her in the sheep section.;-)


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Blossom is getting ready!!arty: Her udder has filled a LOT since this morning and her vulva is bright red!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Yay Blossom!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Do we have babies yet?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Exciting!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:wallbang: No kids yet! And her ligs are still there and udder still has room to fill. Sides are totally dropped and she doesn't look nearly as wide as before. I was so sure she'd be ready to kid today! Her due date is sunday. Here's pics from this morning, also one of the other does due soon, especially Molly, second from left, also due sunday. Her ligs are almost gone!
Bring on the spotted kids!!:snowbounce:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

btw, Blossom gets the craziest woolly winter coat ever! She's so fuzzy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking close!! Can't wait to see your spotted paint kids!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Still waiting......her udder has doubled in size since yesterday and walks awkwardly and slow. She doesn't want to be touched so I don't know if ligs are still there or not. Hoping maybe something will happen tonight yet. Tomorrow I need to be gone all morning and afternoon but my husband will be home most of of day but I would really like to be here when she kids! Go Blossom!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Blossom kidded twin does! And with color! 1 is dappled and the black one has beautiful markings too! I was up checking my barn cam every hour last night and she waited to kid till after I had to leave for the day. Thankfully, my husband was here and made sure everything went alright. The black one had a little slower start with nursing but is doing just great by tonight! So thrilled with my first kids of 2016!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

oops! missed the pics! Here's the lovely girls!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats!!!! Gorgeous babies!!! You better be keeping that dappled one!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh....they are precious


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Congrats!!!! Gorgeous babies!!! You better be keeping that dappled one!!


Yes! She's a keeper for sure! And maybe the black one too. I'll have to see how the rest of the kidding season goes and then decide.

It's looking like Molly will be kidding very soon. Her huge udder of the past couple weeks is now gigantic!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!!! So cool how different they are, if you picked them out of a herd, you'd never guess they were twins. Love them! the red dapple reminds me of a fawn ♥


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes they are totally different from each other! Love them! 

Now Molly is kidding! First one is a boy.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And her 2nd boy is red with a few silver dapples! Just gorgeous!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here he is!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow very nice


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Congrats! :stars: They are way too cute!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my! Congrats!! They are so pretty!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm absolutely thrilled with these 2 sets of twins and can't wait to see what else will come! 

Blossoms girls weighed 7.5 and 8 lbs.
Mollys boys are 10 lbs each. The boys hind legs are week and the red boy especially has a hard time walking. I gave selon-e so hopefully they will quickly gain strength.

Annie and CJ have both been filling udders today and tonight both ligs are gone! arty:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Those two doelings are such darlings!!! Absolutely MUST come to me  I love color!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry CPK.  Those doelings will be staying right here! I think their mom will be for sale tho eventually....if you're interested! She's a great doe and the only reason I'd let her go is because she has horns.

And the boys are getting around a little better this morning and nursing ok too. So glad! Love the spots on the red....would you consider them moonspots? Even has one on his left cheek!

No big changes for Annie and CJ this morning so maybe they'll be waiting a few days yet.:thinking: Annie's ligs are back but can't find them at all on CJ.
Here's a few more pics of the 2 sets of twins this morning......so cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Charity is in labour!! and maybe her daughter, CJ, too!:dance: These are my 2 polled does and I would love a couple pretty doelings out of them to keep. Think pink!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

How exciting! Hope the kidding goes well!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Awww, but Carolyn!! I _really_ want them! :lol:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Big single buckling for Charity! And he looks like he's polled. Wish he was a doeling!! Oh well, he's a terribly cute buck, and with a few dapples on his cape too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

they are all giving you small breaks between kids. I don't know if that's great or horrible.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> they are all giving you small breaks between kids. I don't know if that's great or horrible.


I'm not sure either! Guess there's pros and cons to it. I have just 2 kidding pens available for them so this is working well.

Both CJ and Annie's ligs are gone this morning but udders could still fill more. CJ (Charity's daughter) is also polled so I'd love a couple polled doelings out of her!:lol:

The dappled doeling and her black twin are so adorable and friendly! Love them so much! And the bucklings are getting their legs working and are doing great!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

CJ and Annie each had twins this afternoon! CJ has beautiful polled bucklings! Why couldn't at least one of them have been a doe?!! 

And Annie has a beautiful paint buckling and traditional doeling. She'll be a nice doe I think, just without any special markings. All nic siz kids though!:thumb: will get pics later.

Only one doe left bred to my dapple buck. Please, please, please a black dapple doeling!:girl:

And then there's still Lucy, bred to unknown buck (before I got her). Looks like she might keep me waiting a few more weeks.:hair:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's dreary around here today so the pics this morning are kinda dark. First is CJ's polled twin bucklings, and then Annie's twins paint buck and traditional doe.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So it's over 24 hrs and Annie still has her placenta hanging. I've given her a shot of selenium-e this morning and a dose of vitamin/supplement paste this afternoon. How soon do I start worrying?


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

First, congrats on the babies. I don't think they get any cuter than that. :greengrin:

Second, I hate to say this but WORRY!
I followed the 'don't worry until 24 hrs' from Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats last year and I lost one of my best girls, despite my vet's excellent care. Get a vet involved ASAP. My new rule is 12 hours and the placenta better be out or the doe is in the danger zone.
I wish you the best with your girl!! :hug:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats on the kids!! Wishing you a dappled doe as well!

How much of the placenta is hanging? Like just a string or the bulk of it? Is she otherwise normal?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's acting normal, eating, drinking, nursing her kids. It doesn't smell infected yet. It is still the bulk of it hanging. I tied it up so it's not dragging, hoping the weight will help it detach. I bounced her and am quite sure there's no more kids. From what I've been reading it sounds like getting antibiotics started would be the only other thing to do. Maybe I'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

You could go ahead and start the antibiotics just to be safe.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yay! this morning the placenta is gone!:wahoo: It's no where in sight so either she ate it or the dog did. Her hind end looks clean with just a little clear discharge hanging now. And she's still acting normal. So glad!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:woohoo: That's fantastic! :stars:
I'd still keep a close eye on her for a few days.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

That's great! 

If it was large and hanging could you cut the bulk off, or would that potentially lead to a bleed out? I would think a big heavy placenta may get snagged and rip off, and would be better to naturally fall off? Just curious...:anyone:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on all of the beautiful kids! I love the variety of colors! I'm sure glad the placenta came out, hopefully it was intact and no more worries about that!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's Joy's turn! We have goo and lots of baby talk and no ligs! A dappled doeling please!!!!opcorn:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope you get that dappled doeling


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No dapple doeling :faint: but a dapple headed buckling and traditional doeling.  and ff Joy being a good mom!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

So sweet!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Awwww!! You sure have a lot of cute kids


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Why do the boys always get all the color


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Very nice kids! Sorry you didn't get your dappled doe.  I know the feeling.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

cute goats for sure, glad to hear the kiddings went smoothly!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks all! I'm very happy with how they all did! Total out of 6 does is 11 kids, only 4 of those doelings. But that's ok. I might just keep all 4 of them! 

Now I have only Lucy left to kid, although hopefully my other new doe is bred by now and will have kids this summer.

Lucy still has a smallish udder and ligaments are hard to find, but that must just be the way she's built. Her belly has been growing and looks like she might have twins in there. I felt them kicking this morning! I'll get updated pics of her soon but I think she'll wait a few weeks yet. It will be so fun to see what she has since I never saw the buck she's bred to. The owner said he had looked traditional Boer just like her. Can't wait!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is Lucy this morning. No big changes but udder is getting heavier and she's seeming much more uncomfortable. It's just hard to predict when she'll kid since this is her first with me. We keep waiting......


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm guessing early tomorrow morning, her back end looks really sunken in.

Good Luck!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's kidding! 2 does so far and I see hooves of a 3rd kid! Obviously a dairy sire, not Boer like I was told!:question:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Triplet doelings! 2 with elf ears and the other with airplane ears. They are cute! But I must admit I'm a little disappointed they're not more Boer. 
And Lucy sure doesn't have tons of milk but maybe she'll fill in the next day or so. All three have nursed but seem kinda weak. It's very cold here but they have a heat lamp so hope they'll be ok. I'll go out to check on them again in a while.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry the doelings were not more Boer looking for you - nice looking babies though


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes they really are beautiful doelings! I especially like the darker head one with a spot on her back. She is much bigger than the others. I can't believe there are triplets! For the longest time I was sure she would have a single but recently thot maaaaybe twins. Certainly didn't expect three! 
Now I'm just hoping she can feed all three!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's a dry pic of the sweet little girls. I contacted the seller and yes, she let Lucy run with a LaMancha cross buck after she thot Lucy had already been bred by a boer. Guess not!:lol:
I'll have to see how they grow before I decide whether or not to keep any of them. It would be kinda fun to have an elf-eared Boer!:lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are so cute!  That floppy eared girl has the cutest face 

Love the Boer markings on them


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats! :stars: Boer with Elf ears, too cute!!!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Joy's buckling with the dappled head is adorable! and Lucy's little doeling with the tan ears, white blaze and uber pink nose!



minibarn said:


> Triplet doelings! 2 with elf ears and the other with airplane ears.


:slapfloor: That is the best way I've heard to describe those ears! I've had two doelings so far with airplane ears and they tend to look just ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Baby it's cold outside!! The goat triplets are struggling to keep warm and to get enough to eat. Mom Lucy just has very little milk for three. Today I've started supplementing them with bottles which they love and I put little sweaters on the 2 smaller weaker girls. They seem quite comfy now!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look so cute in their sweaters!


----------

